# My office remodel.



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Don't put any alcohol on that.


Why alcohol? You never mentioned any alcohol!

Edit: after putting my glasses on I realized you said "don't put any Alcohol on that". I thought it said "did you put the alcohol on that." Dammit!


----------



## Leo G

Simple lacquer's solvent is alcohol.


----------



## Calidecks

Bullnose must be a west coast thing.


----------



## Calidecks

Flat taped. I scribed my drywall to my cherry wood cap! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Flat taped. I scribed my drywall to my cherry wood cap! :laughing:


Horn's a bit long, but we'll let that slide since you're not a finish carpenter...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Horn's a bit long, but we'll let that slide since you're not a finish carpenter...:laughing:


It needed to go past enough to get the whole bullnose bottom covered and still get it coated right. There's nothing I do that doesn't get thought out.


----------



## m1911

In that case, it looks good!


----------



## m1911

I've had good luck with those tape in drywall corners...


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Simple lacquer's solvent is alcohol.


And alcohol or ammonia reduces shellac


----------



## Calidecks

The only time I picked up a piece of sand paper is to and the metal bullnose. Maybe 5 minutes. I'm ready for paint.


----------



## Calidecks

Zero caulking


----------



## m1911

Frankly, I'm a bit surprised you didn't cap that wall with a piece of left over Trex from your last job...


----------



## Calidecks

I'm a real wood guy. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I'm a real wood guy. :laughing:


When it comes to your own house, you're suddenly a wood guy, but you don't have a problem selling that plastic chit to your customers? :clap:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> When it comes to your own house, you're suddenly a wood guy, but you don't have a problem selling that plastic chit to your customers? :clap:


Preference doesn't mean I think it's better or worse. For interior I'm all for the real wood look. Wood and outdoor elements don't bode well together.


----------



## m1911

Stick some LED cans in that ceiling while you're at it...


----------



## Calidecks

I've got 4, I might put in 1 or 2 more. Not sure yet. The ceiling dives down quickly, and it may be a nuisance.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I've got 4, I might put in 1 or 2 more. Not sure yet. The ceiling dives down quickly, and it may be a nuisance.


Dimmer switches.


----------



## Calidecks

Good point


----------



## Calidecks

Just got yelled at by Mrs. Cali for dust when I was sweeping. It was very little dust too. So I had to do this. She was at work all the other times I swept. Shhhhhh! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Just got yelled at by Mrs. Cali for dust when I was sweeping. It was very little dust too. So I had to do this. She was at work all the other times I swept. Shhhhhh! :laughing:


Busted! Ha ha!:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

3 boxes of mud on the wall. It's now sealed with a drywall sealer/primer. This remodel stuff is easy peasy! :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Close-up :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> Close-up :laughing:


:thumbup:

Tom


----------



## jlhaslip

That stuff you are calling dust is actually Man Glitter.


----------



## KAP

jlhaslip said:


> That stuff you are calling dust is actually Man Glitter.


That is awesome... gotta' remember that... :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Close-up :laughing:


You could have used Drydex and it would have gone on purplish (well, pink, but pinks a kinda' purple and Prince certainly liked that spectrum) and then dried white... then you could say he lives on deep down... :whistling


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Close-up :laughing:


Damn good hing you posted that closeup, or we would forever be unsure of your painting abilities...


----------



## Calidecks

All painted


----------



## Calidecks

Paints pretty dark. Still have crown to do.


----------



## Calidecks

Hey guys I've got some small amount of tape residue on that cherry cap. What's good to use to take it off? Its lacquer.


----------



## Leo G

Paint thinner. No acetone, no denatured alcohol. Maybe a citrus product.

Nice thing about simple lacquer is it will burn into itself for a nearly flawless refinish.


----------



## Calidecks

Maybe this?


----------



## Calidecks

Everthing ties into my stair rails I built many moons ago. I can't even remember what I finished them with. I want to say poly.


----------



## Calidecks

Those stair beams used to be rough sawn wood. Butt ugly! I wrapped them with drywall and bullnose.


----------



## SectorSecurity

You do know your missing a section of drywall right?


----------



## KAP

SectorSecurity said:


> You do know your missing a section of drywall right?


No he's not... can't you see that's the tool storage area?... :whistling

The two-by's are for a more rustic look and to stop the tools from overflowing onto the floor... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

It's going to be behind the cabinets that are ordered. I want it left bare for wire access and a chase.


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> It's going to be behind the cabinets that are ordered. I want it left bare for wire access and a chase.


If that's all that is, you might want to consider still screwing some ply over it so it doesn't become a bug trail entrance point... they loves them some dark places to nest and grow... no sense in making it easy for them... :whistling


----------



## m1911

SectorSecurity said:


> You do know your missing a section of drywall right?


Try and follow along:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Love my proshot II !


----------



## Calidecks

I got me some trim!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I got me some trim!


Coming along nicely...


----------



## overanalyze

Nicely done on the return Mike!


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Nicely done on the return Mike!


It wasn't as easy as it looks. I had to match up the rope part.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> It wasn't as easy as it looks. I had to match up the rope part.


Quit whining I had to do that on a whole house full of crown few weeks ago:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

I can't get any answer from the wife here. What say you guys on the color of the laminate. Here's the three choices before it gets too expensive. These are off the shelf. The wood is the cabinet color and here's the floor as well.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I can't get any answer from the wife here. What say you guys on the color of the laminate. Here's the three choices before it gets too expensive. These are off the shelf. The wood is the cabinet color and here's the floor as well.


Left one


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Right one... :jester:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Left one


That's the one I'm leaning towards. Kinda ties in the floor better.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> That's the one I'm leaning towards. Kinda ties in the floor better.


The white colors in the other two clashes wood floor and cabinets


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> I can't get any answer from the wife here. What say you guys on the color of the laminate. Here's the three choices before it gets too expensive. These are off the shelf. The wood is the cabinet color and here's the floor as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


While it comes down to your personal taste, from a design perspective, you want a color that pulls from it's surroundings while at the same time provides some contrast... because your wall colors are light, out of the three, the one on the right covers it from all angles while still giving you contrast, and the left and and center blend with less contrast, so it depends on your personal taste... while all three colors work for various reasons, the contenders from a design perspective are right, left and then center... but again, it comes down to your personal taste as you have to live with it... 

Think of it this way... your cap color is contrasting accent... so what color will compliment it... 

Now for breakfast (gotta' involve some bacon)... :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

The cap color is the same as the cabinets.


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> The cap color is the same as the cabinets.


OK... :blink:

I've given you a design perspective and included it's up to your taste... your call... you have to live with it... 

Any one of them will look good from here... :thumbsup:

BTW, it's a simple top and you might want to consider just making it yourself... gives you much more elegant edge options (laminate of different profile, solid-surface, wood, etc.) as well as decision on where you place the seam, and based on the level of cabs you seem to have chosen a post-form top look might be considered a down-grade... much easier to seam also... :thumbsup:

Or go buy some post-forms and struggle with them...

Again, your tastes, your house...


http://www.kuehnbevel.com/laminate-countertop-edges/
http://www.loticorp.com/professionals_gem-loc.html
http://www.wilsonart.com/laminate-edge-options

But hey, what do I know... I only do it for a living...


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> OK... :blink:
> 
> I've given you a design perspective and included it's up to your taste... your call... you have to live with it...
> 
> Any one of them will look good from here... :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, it's a simple top and you might want to consider just making it yourself... gives you much more elegant edge options (laminate of different profile, solid-surface, wood, etc.) as well as decision on where you place the seam, and based on the level of cabs you seem to have chosen a post-form top look might be considered a down-grade... much easier to seam also... :thumbsup:
> 
> Or go buy some post-forms and struggle with them...
> 
> Again, your tastes, your house...
> 
> 
> http://www.kuehnbevel.com/laminate-countertop-edges/
> http://www.loticorp.com/professionals_gem-loc.html
> http://www.wilsonart.com/laminate-edge-options
> 
> But hey, what do I know... I only do it for a living...


I do it for a living as well. I don't want to make one. I want cheap and fast.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> I do it for a living as well. I don't want to make one. I want cheap and fast.


It was a simple color question. That's it.

Also the cabinets are the contrasting accent and in this case are the same as the cap.


----------



## Tom Struble

whatever you do i would picture frame it..:drink:


----------



## Calidecks

Tom Struble said:


> whatever you do i would picture frame it..:drink:


Seamboard as well?


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> I do it for a living as well. I don't want to make one. I want cheap and fast.


Your questions denote different...


Californiadecks said:


> My cabinets will take 13 feet of Formica top. I'll probably need to splice a couple counters together. Any tips without breaking the bank in tools?


When you don't know how to "splice a couple counters together" or the tooling involved and ask for "tips" and then get them, sometimes Cali, a simple thanks for the info goes a long way... 

But you of course can do whatever it is you want... you have to live with it...

It already looks great from here... :w00t:


Enjoy your new office... :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

I never said I don't know how to splice a countertop. I asked for any tips. That's it simple as that. 

In fact I was the first one who brought up the hardware to do with. Tom gave me better hardware from fastcap. Exactly what I was phishing for.


----------



## Calidecks

Laminated countertops aren't something I would sell. If I'm doing a kitchen or bath it's going to be higher end than that. However I used to work for Hud and I had to convert drug homes into section 8 homes. But that was many years ago. I was wanting to know if the industry invented anything since. Phishing.


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> I never said I don't know how to splice a countertop. I asked for any tips. That's it simple as that.


You didn't have to ask the exact words "how do I splice a countertop"... anyone who already knows how to and "does it for a living as well" or has in the past, doesn't need "tips" and already has or knows the tooling involved and knows better... 

You don't want info that'll benefit you... that's fine...




Californiadecks said:


> In fact I was the first one who brought up the hardware to do with. Tom gave me better hardware from fastcap. Exactly what I was phishing for.


And the "tools that won't break the bank?"... :laughing:

You'd take someone apart if they said they did decks and did it as a living and then asked what tooling should they have, because that's just the kind of special guy you are.. :thumbsup:

Kid someone else...


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Laminated countertops aren't something I would sell. If I'm doing a kitchen or bath it's going to be higher end than that. However I used to work for Hud and I had to convert drug homes into section 8 homes. But that was many years ago.* I was wanting to know if the industry invented anything since. Phishing.*


And that's exactly what you were given... things the industry has invented since that you could benefit from... please excuse it's introduction and suggestions...

Enjoy... :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Gotta love fastcap


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Gotta love fastcap


I don't care for them...


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I don't care for them...


Dats fancy!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Dats fancy!


I've got more. Im tinking of making them and selling them, but in order to make it worth my time, I gotta get tree-fiddy for a set of four. :laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1

Californiadecks said:


> Gotta love fastcap




Damn that's wavy as hell. Hope you didn't clean your drywall knives yet.


----------



## Calidecks

gbruzze1 said:


> Damn that's wavy as hell. Hope you didn't clean your drywall knives yet.


Maybe this belonged in the pre fill thread! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Maybe this belonged in the pre fill thread! :laughing:


No, expanding foam takes care of that...


----------



## Tom Struble

i like the hilti..


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> I can't get any answer from the wife here. What say you guys on the color of the laminate. Here's the three choices before it gets too expensive. These are off the shelf. The wood is the cabinet color and here's the floor as well.


Left one.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone heard of Medallion cabinets?


Middle of the road--kinda. Had some issues with the stiles not lining up, had to clamp and this them into place.

Tom


----------



## Tom M

I liked the black one


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> I liked the black one


^^^^^^


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Middle of the road--kinda. Had some issues with the stiles not lining up, had to clamp and this them into place.
> 
> Tom


That's what I'm getting. I'm not wanting super quality. They won't have much traffic.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> ^^^^^^


You like the black too?


----------



## Calidecks

The hardest part of this crown was the fricken painting! Decided not to go down the rake because it would be right in your face and hit the cabinets where it bottoms out.


----------



## Leo G

I like contrast.


----------



## m1911

Tom M said:


> I liked the black one


That's what she said?


----------



## Calidecks

Been working on my living room as well. Cabinets will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Leo G

Oooooo :blink:

You're gonna have to fix that bottom riser too.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Oooooo :blink:
> 
> You're gonna have to fix that bottom riser too.


What bathroom riser!!??


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Oooooo :blink:
> 
> You're gonna have to fix that bottom riser too.


That was all from irrigation. I had to do an emergency masking with drops (didn't have plastic) at 3 in the morning. The musty smell was horrible. It's almost gone now. I went into full panic hoping it wasn't mold and I wasn't killing my family. 

It was the strangest thing. The smell just started getting stronger and strong. I think as the moisture started to evaporate it stared filling the home. Got all this done before Mrs. Cali got up at 5 am.!!!


----------



## Calidecks

I fricken tired. Cabs will be here in 30 minutes.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Oooooo :blink:
> 
> You're gonna have to fix that bottom riser too.





Californiadecks said:


> What bathroom riser!!??


Sure would be swell if you spent some of that California Gold on a hearing aid.


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> Sure would be swell if you spent some of that California Gold on a hearing aid.


Eyes! What bottom riser and what's the issue?


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Eyes! What bottom riser and what's the issue?


HellifIknow - I don't speak Leo-nese.

Im still trying to figure out what the black box with the blue glowing light is about.


----------



## Calidecks

I thought I was in over my head. Started demoing the flooring and found mold! So I just hurried like hell to get it all up and outside. Here's the before and after. By the c time I realized it it was too late. My lumber days is not a pipe. It's irrigation. The musty is slowly subsiding. I hope I don't die! I think if it was the toxic deadly kind I'd already be having issues. It's been 2 days.


----------



## Calidecks

I cut the water off to this planter until I can get this thing under control. This is just crazy. But I'm getting it. I had no idea it was this bad. I'm not a damn biologist I'm a carpenter. When I pulled the old floor to install this one, that plywood was pristine even after 8 years. 

I'm going to dry out the slab. Add 2 coats of redgard. Use exterior grade ply add more redgard then use black paper.


----------



## Calidecks

Look what's here!


----------



## 91782

When you get it all up, mop down the subfloor with very bleachy water.
Knocks the smell down fast and kills some non-black mold spores.

When the "black mold" craze first hit, we'd have to go around and spray down brand new framing because home buyers were getting the freakies. Up here, SPF will get some blue mold staining - it's not the bad stuff - but people freaked anyway.

They also make a fungicide to apply "Concrobium Mold Control".


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> When you get it all up, mop down the subfloor with very bleachy water.
> Knocks the smell down fast and kills some non-black mold spores.
> 
> When the "black mold" craze first hit, we'd have to go around and spray down brand new framing because home buyers were getting the freakies. Up here, SPF will get some blue mold staining - it's not the bad stuff - but people freaked anyway.
> 
> They also make a fungicide to apply "Concrobium Mold Control".


Yep. It was more hype than danger.


----------



## Calidecks

Comes in trends. 

Asbestos
Mold
Lead. 

What's next?


----------



## Calidecks

I'll tell ya, I busted my ass the last couple days. No whining just good hard work. I was sweating. I'm used to just directing for the most part.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> What bathroom riser!!??


The very dark board on the right side of the first step on the floor. It's color is way off compared to the rest. Could be the camera angle too.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Comes in trends.
> 
> Asbestos
> Mold
> Lead.
> 
> What's next?


Who the hell knows? We're still dealing with formaldehyde in paneling & carpet and sulfur in drywall, and God knows what else.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> The very dark board on the right side of the first step on the floor. It's color is way off compared to the rest. Could be the camera angle too.


Yes I remember that piece. It's just the color of the board. Doesn't look as blatant when the rest of the floor is in. But yeah good eye. Right there is the reason it took me so long to recognize the issue. Natural hickory is pretty wild.


----------



## Calidecks

Just sponged the whole thing in bleach water and then clear water. 

I hope my stair carpet doesn't get any bleach on it. Does bleach just go away after it drys?


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Just sponged the whole thing in bleach water and then clear water.
> 
> I hope my stair carpet doesn't get any bleach on it. Does bleach just go away after it drys?


Yup. It breaks down into basic salts.


----------



## Calidecks

Ok where was I? That took an unexpected turn!


----------



## Calidecks

Not bad. I'm happy.


----------



## Calidecks

I fell like an idiot. That junction box isn't a junction box. It was the ceiling fan down below. I need to rewire it after I clipped the wires.

Can I blame that on getting old? Great Opportunity to put it on a switch.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> I fell like an idiot. That junction box isn't a junction box. It was the ceiling fan down below. I need to rewire it after I clipped the wires.
> 
> Can I blame that on getting old? Great Opportunity to put it on a switch.




...


----------



## Leo G

Oops. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I fell like an idiot. That junction box isn't a junction box. It was the ceiling fan down below. I need to rewire it after I clipped the wires.
> 
> Can I blame that on getting old? Great Opportunity to put it on a switch.


Not as good as the drone crash, but it still made my day.


----------



## Leo G

Wonder how he found that out.

Mrs Cali is WTF, the fan won't turn on.


----------



## asevereid

Californiadecks said:


> Comes in trends.
> 
> Asbestos
> Mold
> Lead.
> 
> What's next?


A safe space in every home.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Wonder how he found that out.
> 
> Mrs Cali is WTF, the fan won't turn on.


Well when the mold smell was down below.......:whistling:


----------



## Calidecks

It was a classic domino effect.


----------



## overanalyze

It definitely is funny Mike. We all have those id 10 t moments.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's that ahole right here!


----------



## Calidecks

A hummingbird just flew in my home. I chased him out, hope the little guy isn't hurt.


----------



## Calidecks

Mrs Cali was all freaking out on me!


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> A hummingbird just flew in my home. I chased him out, hope the little guy isn't hurt.


It's an omen, a sign, a messenger from the god of Dementia.
He's saying "That Cali Mike, sometimes he can be a real bird brain".


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Here's that ahole right here!


I think the ahole is on the other end of the camera! LOL :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Of course my flooring is ready for pickup.


----------



## m1911

Just don't go around cutting out copper pipes that you think the builder abandoned in the floors and walls...


----------



## Calidecks

Getting there.


----------



## Calidecks

Zero drywall repair


----------



## SectorSecurity

Oh the horror, imagine knowing every day that one of those screws in your plates stuck in your cabinet just didn't match the rest.

So tell us what switch did you steal the screw from?


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Had it been a client's house I'd hope you would use a label maker instead of a sharpie too...










SmallTownGuy said:


> Window to left of door - that top casing is lower than door.
> 
> Now would be a good time to get that straightened out - throws the whole room off.
> 
> Might better leave that light off so folks don't notice.:whistling






let me start from the top. 

If it was a customers home a real tech guy would be doing the low voltage.

The window to the left has shutters no casing. 

I found the screw in a drawer in the garage. It was robbed from another plate.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> let me start from the top.
> 
> If it was a customers home a real tech guy would be doing the low voltage.
> 
> The window to the left has shutters no casing.
> 
> I found the screw in a drawer in the garage. It was robbed from another plate.


Looks good from my house Mike.

I am 3000 miles away, so it better.:whistling


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> let me start from the top.
> 
> If it was a customers home a real tech guy would be doing the low voltage.
> 
> The window to the left has shutters no casing.
> 
> I found the screw in a drawer in the garage. It was robbed from another plate.


You mean to stand there and say in front of everybody, that you intend to leave it like that?

Anyway, next time you get stuck with the wrong outlet screw, try this little quick fix:


----------



## Calidecks

Straight edged the top. Straight as John Wayne!


----------



## Calidecks

The back. That 12' aluminum deck joist straight edger comes in handy!


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Straight edged the top. Straight as John Wayne!


Wasn't he of questionable sexuality?


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Straight edged the top. Straight as John Wayne!


I have this thing called a laser that does the same thing.:whistling


----------



## 91782

Inner10 said:


> Wasn't he of questionable sexuality?


Gay hope burns eternal.


----------



## Leo G

Soooo...from an office project to food and now sex. Time to bring it full circle guys.


----------



## 91782

Mike,

Everybody has their personal aesthetic, but: I truly think those cabinets would look better if you put doors on them.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> I have this thing called a laser that does the same thing.:whistling


I don't own one. You can't see it outside. It's useless for 99% of my projects. This happens to be in that one percentile.


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> Mike,
> 
> Everybody has their personal aesthetic, but: I truly think those cabinets would look better if you put doors on them.


I'm a cheap Bastard.


----------



## Calidecks

Like give'n a dog a bone!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Like give'n a dog a bone!


Who needs a template? :laughing:


I route for splines on mine:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Who needs a template? :laughing:
> 
> 
> I route for splines on mine:thumbsup:


Freehanded it. Good enough for what it is.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Freehanded it. Good enough for what it is.


My friend use to say,"good enough for the girls you hang out with..." :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> My friend use to say,"good enough for the girls you hang out with..." :laughing:


I'm going to be pissed if my guests come over, open that cabinet and say, "just checking how clean you routed out for your dog bones"! : laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I'm going to be pissed if my guests come over, open that cabinet and say, "just checking how clean you routed out for your dog bones"! : laughing:


Glue a piece of plywood over the entire thing, it will reinforce the joint and your guests will never see a thing:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Glue a piece of plywood over the entire thing, it will reinforce the joint and your guests will never see a thing:laughing:


I thought about that, but I don't think screws will grab the particleboard to hold while the glue drys. I think it's going to be fine. I glued the whole thing down with PL.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> 1X3 spacers...


I like full ply it allows me to glue anywhere and more and pull some of the bow out of laminate tops. They aren't always perfectly flat.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> We have success! No videos Leo!


That dark counter goes perfectly in that space. You must've had professionals assist you n the color selections!:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

And it ties in well with my stair carpet.


----------



## Calidecks

...


----------



## m1911

SmallTownGuy said:


> That dark counter goes perfectly in that space. You must've had professionals assist you n the color selections!:thumbup:


Some professionals...pffffft...
Should have taken my suggestion and gone with the lighter color... it wouldn't highlight the fact that the ceiling is practically sitting on the countertop... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Some professionals...pffffft...
> Should have taken my suggestion and gone with the lighter color... it wouldn't highlight the fact that the ceiling is practically sitting on the countertop... :laughing:


My intention wasn't to hide the countertop! : laughing:


----------



## m1911

well, when you're bored and redo the whole thing in 5 years, by the time your cherry cap come loose anyway, just order custom cabinets all the way to the ceiling and skip the unusable countertop... LOL


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> well, when you're bored and redo the whole thing in 5 years, by the time your cherry cap come loose anyway, just order custom cabinets all the way to the ceiling and skip the unusable countertop... LOL


That top will be useful. Internet router, pencil sharpener, arlo equipment, etc. Shut up! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> That top will be useful. Internet router, pencil sharpener, arlo equipment, etc. Shut up! :laughing:


Remember that everytime you bump your mellon on that sheetrock...:bangin::vs_cry:


----------



## 91782

m1911 said:


> Some professionals...pffffft...
> Should have taken my suggestion and gone with the lighter color... it wouldn't highlight the fact that the ceiling is practically sitting on the countertop... :laughing:


Excuse me sir,

That is known as an "architecturally interesting design element", one that adds definition to a space otherwise hindered by structural constraints.

Now please, either get with the terminology, or I'm going to insist that you turn in your chartreuse scarf!


----------



## 91782

m1911 said:


> Remember that everytime you bump your mellon on that sheetrock...:bangin::vs_cry:


Thus causing melon collie.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> ...


Actually do like the stairs.


----------



## m1911

SmallTownGuy said:


> Actually do like the stairs.


As does the dog:laughing:


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> You know I'd do it. :laughing:


That's what she said


----------



## Calidecks

Just coated the base twice with my cordless proshot 2.


----------



## Calidecks

It's really the only thing you could do with that space, is put cabs there.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> That top will be useful. Internet router, pencil sharpener, arlo equipment, etc. Shut up! :laughing:


You should know better then to post pics here.

I go and update a kitchen and they tell me I made it into the 90's :laughing:


----------



## superseal

I think you should have cut a dormer in above the cabinets...Just think, you could keep this thread going till Christmas. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

superseal said:


> I think you should have cut a dormer in above the cabinets...Just think, you could keep this thread going till Christmas. :laughing:


I actually thought about raising the roof at one time. That was when I was younger and more ambitious. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

m1911 said:


> No more midnight snacks?
> That's not right...
> 
> No worries, I'll eat twice as much to compensate...:laughing:


His doctor said no food after 730, he just needs to wait till 1201 then technically its the next day, he gets his snack and gets to follow the docs advice


----------



## m1911

Is that Hickory? I put down some engineered flooring that looked just like that:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Is that Hickory? I put down some engineered flooring that looked just like that:thumbsup:


Yep, 5" slightly scraped natural hickory. We love it. It's very durable.what's surprising is, there was very little color change from the new to old. The old was put down 3 years ago.


----------



## m1911

Looks good.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> I am back to finishing the office! Sucks working solo! I've got my puppy. :laughing:


Been doing it for some 30 odd years. And no puppy.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Been doing it for some 30 odd years. And no puppy.


Don't say that in front of the lizard - they're a very sensitive bunch.


----------



## Leo G

It's a house lizard, not a shop lizard.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Been doing it for some 30 odd years. And no puppy.


Damn you're old!


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> It's a house lizard, not a shop lizard.


You and Cali Mike have so much in common: he has a house keeper, and you have a house lizard.

What are the odds of THAT!?


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> You and Cali Mike have so much in common: he has a house keeper, and you have a house lizard.
> 
> What are the odds of THAT!?


Small world!


----------



## Calidecks

Leo and I are like two peas in a pod!


----------



## Tom M

I like it MiKE.......Did you put felt pads on the feet of your furniture?


----------



## Calidecks

Tom M said:


> I like it MiKE.......Did you put felt pads on the feet of your furniture?


Absolutely!


----------



## m1911

Tom M said:


> I like it MiKE.......Did you put felt pads on the feet of your furniture?


do you even have to ask? This is belts and suspenders Mike after all... :lol:


----------



## Peter_C

Tom M said:


> I like it MiKE.......Did you put felt pads on the feet of your furniture?


The better question is stick on, fall off pads, or pound in and forget about them pads? Especially on chairs, couches, and tables. 

A agreed to pay for any floor protection my tenants required and bought them a bunch of both types, to protect my hickory floors.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> The better question is stick on, fall off pads, or pound in and forget about them pads? Especially on chairs, couches, and tables.
> 
> A agreed to pay for any floor protection my tenants required and bought them a bunch of both types, to protect my hickory floors.


I have stick on felt.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> I have stick on felt.


You will soon have fall off felt :whistling

For wooden legs. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Shepherd...s-with-Felt-Pads-20-per-Pack-9936HS/100158813


----------



## Calidecks

...


----------



## Calidecks

Looks like I'm back in business. 

I'd like to think everyone for thier input and help!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Looks like I'm back in business.
> 
> I'd like to think everyone for thier input and help!


Looks real nice Mike. :thumbsup:
That printer looks like serious business... like you're not fooling around...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

My wife! She does a lot of work at home and has 30 students she prints for at one time. Don't get me wrong I use it a lot as well.


----------



## Calidecks

Drywall 
Electrical 
Low voltage (thanks inner10)
Cabinets
13' laminate Countertop
Engineered flooring
Crown, base, cherry wall cap
Paint
Framed new walls (small)

3800.00 Bucks total, and enough to remember why a hate remodeling work!

Before and after:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Drywall
> Electrical
> Low voltage (thanks inner10)
> Cabinets
> 13' laminate Countertop
> Engineered flooring
> Crown, base, cherry wall cap
> Paint
> Framed new walls (small)
> 
> 3800.00 Bucks total, and enough to remember why a hate remodeling work!
> 
> Before and after:


I know a guy, Jose, who would have remodeled it for you in half the time and at half that cost...
it would like like chit, but so what? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Turned out nice Mike!!


----------



## Leo G

Thanks for letting us bust your ballz while you remodeled. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Thanks for letting us bust your ballz while you remodeled. :laughing:


That's what she said...


----------



## Mordekyle

Although it looks great, I think most people here are wondering what you're going to eat next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Damn doctor insisted I don't eat after 6pm! My acid reflux disease came back with a vengeance. I have esophageal bleeding. So a low fat diet. Maybe I need a new doctor! :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

Californiadecks said:


> Damn doctor insisted I don't eat after 6pm! My acid reflux disease came back with a vengeance. I have esophageal bleeding. So a low fat diet. Maybe I need a new doctor! :laughing:


There's no maybe about it your guys a quack, esophageal, pftt I can make up words to.

I'm thinking tomorrow about clearing the crap out of my office and starting a remodel.


----------



## Calidecks

SectorSecurity said:


> There's no maybe about it your guys a quack, esophageal, pftt I can make up words to.
> 
> I'm thinking tomorrow about clearing the crap out of my office and starting a remodel.


What's the saying? A plumbers plumbing never works! We work on everyone else's homes it's not something we want to do for no money that's for sure. But I'm glad I did it.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> What's the saying? A plumbers plumbing never works! We work on everyone else's homes it's not something we want to do for no money that's for sure. But I'm glad I did it.


Tell me about it... I've got baseboard half finished, and a vanity thats not complete... who wants to works on his own home? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

You should see my kitchen!!!


1950's gawd awful oak and a bunch of mismatched cabinets I put in.


----------



## rrk

SectorSecurity said:


> I'm thinking tomorrow about clearing the crap out of my office and starting a remodel.


Lay down and take a nap, and with any luck those ideas will go away


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> You should see my kitchen!!!
> 
> 
> *1950's gawd awful oak and a bunch of mismatched cabinets I put in.*


Looking at some of the new model homes, I think that style is back in...:laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

m1911 said:


> Tell me about it... I've got baseboard half finished, and a vanity thats not complete... who wants to works on his own home? :laughing:


How many times have I told you to stay out of my house when I'm not home?

I have about 6 projects in some degree of half asssd finished.


----------



## Leo G

Are they layered with a nice thin coat of airborne grease?


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Are they layered with a nice thin coat of airborne grease?


Not yet, but if the customer requests it, I got a HVLP sprayer... some axle grease thinned with linseed oil and turpentine should do...


----------



## Leo G

That's what makes it vintage :whistling


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> That's what makes it vintage :whistling


So I'll blow some cigar smoke on em too...


----------



## jrp458

Looks like it is going to be a great place to get some work done!


----------



## SectorSecurity

jrp458 said:


> Looks like it is going to be a great place to get some work done!


Or get your eats on


----------



## EcoMindedSD

Very nice and cozy. Did you do this all by yourself?


----------



## Calidecks

Yep. All of it. I got some tips from the guys on here.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Yep. All of it. I got some tips from the guys on here.


Damn straight!

The CT crew held your hand all the way - and you never did pop for that keg ya'/ll promised.


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> The CT crew held your hand all the way - and you never did pop for that keg ya'/ll promised.


Yeah, you guys treated me well.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> I thought I was in over my head. Started demoing the flooring and found mold! So I just hurried like hell to get it all up and outside. Here's the before and after. By the c time I realized it it was too late. My lumber days is not a pipe. It's irrigation. The musty is slowly subsiding. I hope I don't die! I think if it was the toxic deadly kind I'd already be having issues. It's been 2 days.


The black is coming back after everything I did to prevent it. Next I think I'm going to have my guys dig along the slab and I will put thick mil plastic. Running out of options. Not happy at all! 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Two coats of redgard didn't work.









_________________


----------



## overanalyze

Sounds like you are experiencing a similar thing that I am in my basement. Water vapor. Enough of it can blow off coatings not meant to stop it. Redguard is a topical waterproofer but can't stop water from the bottom. I am finding out that epoxy moisture mitigation or other sealers meant to combat vapor under pressure is what is needed to prevent it. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Maybe dig around the outside of the foundation and apply thick mil plastic? 

_________________


----------



## overanalyze

Let me know if you want more info on what products/process I am contemplating. Tons of options out there. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Maybe dig around the outside of the foundation and apply thick mil plastic?
> 
> _________________


That won't stop it. It is soil/stone conditions under the slab. Lack of or an improperly done vapor barrier also. I have done tons and tons of research on it. Sucks! I have taken up all my basement flooring and am getting ready to apply the "sealer". 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> That won't stop it. It is soil/stone conditions under the slab. Lack of or an improperly done vapor barrier also. I have done tons and tons of research on it. Sucks! I have taken up all my basement flooring and am getting ready to apply the "sealer".
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Can I get a link to the sealer? Only problem is how do I remove the redgard?

_________________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Can I get a link to the sealer? Only problem is how do I remove the redgard?
> 
> _________________


Is this a slab on grade?


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Is this a slab on grade?


Yes

_________________


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Can I get a link to the sealer? Only problem is how do I remove the redgard?
> 
> _________________


I am considering 3. One is called Bonedry. https://bonedryproducts.com/products/bone-dry-original-sealer

This one was a company Griz said to talk to. http://moxieshield.com/mfsii.html

The third option I am looking at is a 2 part epoxy vapor barrier. My flooring guy does decorative epoxy floor coatings. He talked to his rep and je recommended this product. There are quite a few companies out there that make one. I think I am leaning towards the epoxy because my flooring guy has the grinding equip I can borrow/rent and buy the coating from him. Something in my mind says an epoxy will be better....I hope...

All three choices require slab prep. Shot blasting or grinding to open up the surface to allow for proper penetration and adhesion. In your situation I woukd imagine the grinding would be needed to get rid of the RedGuard. 

Before you go through all that work you can get a slab RH test done to determine how high the relative humidity is of your slab to see if that is the problem. The kits aren't cheap but in your area you might have people that just do the testing so you dont have to buy a setup. Rh testing is supposed to be the new preferred test because they drill into the slab and place a sensor in the slab for a specified length of time. The other way of testing is a calcium chloride test which is not as accurate as the newer RH testing. All of this is new to me and is what I found through a bunch of reading. The big commercial world of flooring does these tests (or is supposed to) all the time since all their flooring goes on slabs and moisture mitigation can be a huge expense. It is very common in the residential world...but probably should be. 


Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> I am considering 3. One is called Bonedry. https://bonedryproducts.com/products/bone-dry-original-sealer
> 
> This one was a company Griz said to talk to. http://moxieshield.com/mfsii.html
> 
> The third option I am looking at is a 2 part epoxy vapor barrier. My flooring guy does decorative epoxy floor coatings. He talked to his rep and je recommended this product. There are quite a few companies out there that make one. I think I am leaning towards the epoxy because my flooring guy has the grinding equip I can borrow/rent and buy the coating from him. Something in my mind says an epoxy will be better....I hope...
> 
> All three choices require slab prep. Shot blasting or grinding to open up the surface to allow for proper penetration and adhesion. In your situation I woukd imagine the grinding would be needed to get rid of the RedGuard.
> 
> Before you go through all that work you can get a slab RH test done to determine how high the relative humidity is of your slab to see if that is the problem. The kits aren't cheap but in your area you might have people that just do the testing so you dont have to buy a setup. Rh testing is supposed to be the new preferred test because they drill into the slab and place a sensor in the slab for a specified length of time. The other way of testing is a calcium chloride test which is not as accurate as the newer RH testing. All of this is new to me and is what I found through a bunch of reading. The big commercial world of flooring does these tests (or is supposed to) all the time since all their flooring goes on slabs and moisture mitigation can be a huge expense. It is very common in the residential world...but probably should be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


So you think my approach would be the same as yours since I have a slab on grade? I think my issue is cracks in my footing allowing irrigation (sprinklers) moisture to get through a compromised moisture barrier under the slab. 

This is why I was thinking heavy plastic and another concrete footing next to the existing footing. Maybe dig down twice as deep as the existing footing.

_________________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Yes
> 
> _________________


Hmm, not terribly common for residential construction here.

I've seen Dricore used a fair amount in basements here.


----------



## Calidecks

The other thought was Styrofoam and plastic along the footing edge.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> So you think my approach would be the same as yours since I have a slab on grade? I think my issue is cracks in my footing allowing irrigation (sprinklers) moisture to get through a compromised moisture barrier under the slab.
> 
> This is why I was thinking heavy plastic and another concrete footing next to the existing footing. Maybe dig down twice as deep as the existing footing.
> 
> _________________


Moisture/vapor is moisture...it will travel and wick through aggregate and concrete. Sand veins, different soil density, etc. can affect the path. I was in you shoes...I changed my sump pump drainage, moved downspouts, installed a radon fan on my inside sump to try and ventilate the air under the slab...all to no avail. 

The more and more I researched, the more I found these products meant for slab on grade moisture issues...issues that must be very present all over if there is an entire industry dedicated to products to solve it. Look up slab moisture mitigation. Tons of info out there.

I have great footer tiles, sumps that barely run, good fall all around my property, and it has been dry here for a month. I still get moisture/vapor coming through my slab. It is just a nature of the beast. Some slabs have issues, some don't.

After seeing what a properly done vapor barrier needs to look like from my research, I can say without a doubt there isn't one true proper sub slab vapor barrier in my area at all.

I say that because what I am finding out is vapor issues are very common with or without a sub slab vapor barrier. Products exist to combat it...but they arent cheap and require some work. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Moisture/vapor is moisture...it will travel and wick through aggregate and concrete. Sand veins, different soil density, etc. can affect the path. I was in you shoes...I changed my sump pump drainage, moved downspouts, installed a radon fan on my inside sump to try and ventilate the air under the slab...all to no avail.
> 
> The more and more I researched, the more I found these products meant for slab on grade moisture issues...issues that must be very present all over if there is an entire industry dedicated to products to solve it. Look up slab moisture mitigation. Tons of info out there.
> 
> I have great footer tiles, sumps that barely run, good fall all around my property, and it has been dry here for a month. I still get moisture/vapor coming through my slab. It is just a nature of the beast. Some slabs have issues, some don't.
> 
> After seeing what a properly done vapor barrier needs to look like from my research, I can say without a doubt there isn't one true proper sub slab vapor barrier in my area at all.
> 
> I say that because what I am finding out is vapor issues are very common with or without a sub slab vapor barrier. Products exist to combat it...but they arent cheap and require some work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




This has only been an issue for about 5 years. The other 20 years were not a problem. This is why I was thinking it could be recent cracking. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> This has only been an issue for about 5 years. The other 20 years were not a problem. This is why I was thinking it could be recent cracking.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Could be...maybe not. So you have had that flooring for 20 years?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

......









_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Two underground irrigation leaks. Problem solved!









_________________


----------



## Leo G

Time will tell. Hopefully that's the culprit.


----------



## Rio

Seeing the irrigation leak reminded me of how a plumber I've worked with told me to use the meter to check for a leak. On the meters here in San Diego they have the numbers in an odometer like window and below that there is a small triangle. The small triangle measures really small amounts. 

He would shut off the water, mark right next to one of the triangle points and then come back a little later and see if it had moved. If it had there was a leak somewhere.

Anywhoo, congratulations on finding the likely culprit!


----------



## Calidecks

Rio said:


> Seeing the irrigation leak reminded me of how a plumber I've worked with told me to use the meter to check for a leak. On the meters here in San Diego they have the numbers in an odometer like window and below that there is a small triangle. The small triangle measures really small amounts.
> 
> He would shut off the water, mark right next to one of the triangle points and then come back a little later and see if it had moved. If it had there was a leak somewhere.
> 
> Anywhoo, congratulations on finding the likely culprit!




Yep, I played the "mark the micrometer game". Thought I didn't have a leak. That's because it only leaked when the sprinklers were on, underground 6 days a week! 

Thanks for your help I learned stuff anyway.


----------



## AustinDB

Mike, I figured you had an ocean view with an expansive yard full of tropical flowers


----------



## AustinDB

Californiadecks said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________


I need a boss who pitches a tent like that for me to work under:jester:


----------



## Calidecks

72chevy4x4 said:


> I need a boss who pitches a tent like that for me to work under:jester:




On all our jobs. It's amazing what 5 minutes to set up a tent does for you when working. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

72chevy4x4 said:


> Mike, I figured you had an ocean view with an expansive yard full of tropical flowers




My home is in Anaheim Hills. The dirt is very expensive here. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jerry L. Garcia

It's looking very nice.


----------



## Calidecks

Went ahead and ran a new copper line for my dogs water spigot. 

And yes my license allows me to do plumbing too!









_________________


----------



## WBailey1041

Copper for the dogs? Sometimes I think you hate money.  Im naming my next dog PEX


----------



## Leo G

Up here I can do anything I want to my house as long as I own it. They still want the permits and inspection of course.


----------



## criggsbuilds

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder

sure makes my office look like giant mess haha


----------



## VinylHanger

Of course he used copper.

They were all out of jewel encrusted gold pipe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

72chevy4x4 said:


> I need a boss who pitches a tent like that for me to work under:jester:


another reason to be self-employed :thumbup:


----------



## cedarboarder

WBailey1041 said:


> Copper for the dogs? Sometimes I think you hate money.  Im naming my next dog PEX


Probably talked himself out of 3/4 inch copper pipe. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Man Mike, these guys are ruthless. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

So I'm still having water issues under my slab. I've elected to pour the entire area with concrete and install a Trex fence with a gate. Hopefully this redirects all water away from my foundation. 


Mike.
_______________


----------

